# Pneumo vaccines 90670 & 90732 together



## dbumgarner (Nov 5, 2012)

If billing both pneumo 23 & 13 vaccines on immuno-compromised pts would a modifier 59 on 90732 be correct?  What if the vaccines are not on the same date of service?  Also, would 90670 (13-valent) be covered on an adult under the age of 50 if immuno-compromised?  Thanks


----------

